# How to Lock Bootloader for K20Pro?



## DrXeR (Sep 5, 2020)

I recently bought a used k20pro premium edition, it is running MIUI 12 Gobal stable ROM, it receives regular updates , does not have custom ROM and doesn't seem to be rooted. Fully functional Playstore (though it says play protect not certified)
It didn't support Google Pay, so I checked and found that Bootloader is unlocked.

I am a rookie, and would appreciate if someone can give a stepwise guide to help me lock the bootloader again so I can use Google pay WITHOUT bricking the phone, or losing my Stable ROM?

Thanks and regards.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 5, 2020)

Hope this thread at XDA helps:  How do I relock the bootloader and go stock?


----------

